# 8v turbo.. stock ecu?



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

My question is can I turbo the jetta 8v without getting a chip? And if I could what's the most boost I can run on it before I max out my injectors?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I wouldn't run any boost on the stock chip. If you want to keep it cheap get an FMU at least. You can run 5-7psi on that.


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo.. stock ecu? (vento86)*

YES, an imfatic yes. OBD1 motors can run boost on factory tune. 8-10 psi is the limit on stock compression and no intercooler on stock tune. check sig.
I dropped in a t03 .50 trim and some 24# injectors with no intercooler and ran 163 hp and 187 tq at 8 psi. I drove the car for almost 2 years like that.








the blue line is my best all motor run. it's there just for comparison.


_Modified by VDUBIN at 6:15 AM 4-24-2009_


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: 8v turbo.. stock ecu? (VDUBIN)*

Stock chip can run 24# injectors? from waht car can these injectors come from and are they Hi or low impadence... im planin on running boost on my mk3 golf using TD mani and turbo for low boost like 8pis or so
thanks


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: 8v turbo.. stock ecu? (VDUBIN)*

i love obd1







...im gonna use vr injectors to compensate for fuel. some one told me i could do that


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: 8v turbo.. stock ecu? (vento86)*

o and im running a big a$$ intercooler pics on the myspace..


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: 8v turbo.. stock ecu? (vento86)*

which years ware OBD1? and how can i tell from the engine bay/ECU as I have tones of that ****, if needed ill convert to obd1... im swappin out the 1.8L to an aba
thanks guys for anyhelp


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: 8v turbo.. stock ecu? (i4turbo)*

obd1 goes up to 95..


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo.. stock ecu? (i4turbo)*

I used green tops from a g60. as long as they are high impedence the ecu can control them. If you go too large than you will have idle issues, but with 24's the idle was smooth and I still had my mileage.


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: 8v turbo.. stock ecu? (VDUBIN)*

I can get a set from a volvo turbo, i beleive they are 28 or 32#, would that be alright... (for free)


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: 8v turbo.. stock ecu? (i4turbo)*

shi.... if its like that im gonna get some from pick and pull tomorrow


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: 8v turbo.. stock ecu? (vento86)*

I would run a chip regardless of what others have been able to pull off.
If you change your injectors, get a chip that matches the flow rate.


----------



## o4rudeboy (Dec 8, 2008)

will or why wont this work for odb2 cars


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (o4rudeboy)*

It should work, it's less than opimal, and I would verify it with a wideband oxygen sensor if I were going to try it. If you don't know much about cars I wouldn't even attempt it. I wouldn't even attempt it without an intercooler. If you're that broke then you can't afford to fix it when you blow it up either.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i have a wideband and will be doing this until i get the change together for c2


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

what exactly do you need a wide band for??? im new to this turboing thing


----------



## i4turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vento86)*

to monitour your a/f ratio to make sure ur leanin out or too rich, which ether can cause engine damage...


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (i4turbo)*

I have some yellow top injectors from a volvo.. Can I use them?


----------



## taydog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vento86)*

volvo turbo injectors are low impedance, at least the ones I am running are, which means you will need to run resistors in series with them so you don't fry your ECU. You can measure them with a multi meter and subtract that resistance from your stock ones (high impedance) to get a resistor value, just make sure you get sizable enough resistors, like 25Watt ones.
like this: 
stock R - volvo R = resistor impedance
My numbers were:
17 ohms - 2.3 ohms = 14.7 ohms


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (taydog)*

Then can I use my vr injectors? I have no money and I need bigger injectors


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

vr injectors arent any bigger.All vw na injectors are the same


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

oo.. So volvo it is huh?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Seriously man, you're going to blow up your engine if you go this route. You need to at least know what you're doing. You can't just throw on a random "larger" injector and expect the ECU to adapt! Don't take this the wrong way, just trying to save you some head ache.


_Modified by Agtronic at 10:31 AM 4-30-2009_


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

i looked it up i have bosch 280150762 injectors and they are not big enough to work.. i go by the injector sheet.....
http://www.juscuzmotorsports.com/injector.html
it tells you the resistance of all injectors the flow rate and what maker they are


----------



## taydog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

True, this is a good way to blow up an otherwise good engine. Even with my resistors and larger injectors I am running a chip from techtonics, so the fuel maps in the ECU will fit with the injector size. Otherwise it's pretty much a gamble, with your engine on the line.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: (taydog)*

So im just gonna save some money and get some greentops and the c2 chip o and I was looking on c2 webpage and it looks like they do not sell a stage1 chip for obd1


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ya dude take it from me.Do it right or not all.It turns out being super expensive When you do a "cheap setup"Look at my thread for reference


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

word....


----------



## taydog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vento86)*

I got a chip from http://www.techtonicstuning.com/ for my obd1 golf turbo. I haven't put it all together yet so I can't say how it works, but it was around $150


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (taydog)*

But does that chip change fuel maps? And did you tell them that your car is turbo? I called them when I bought my shortshift and they said they don't have a chip that will do that


----------



## taydog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vento86)*

Yeah they changed all the fuel maps. And I told them about the turbo, that's why I got the chip in the first place.
The thing is, they had one already made for another customer with the same size injectors and motor specs (Garret T3 turbo, #32 injectors, etc.), so they just made me a copy. So because I haven't tested it out yet, I don't know how well it will work - I will have my ride together in hopefully 2 weeks and I will let you know then.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (taydog)*

ok turbo is installed... started up the car and it smokes and thee is no sigh of oil dipping anywhere. car idles rough and cel is on.. but that might be from not hooking up the exhaust (o2 sensor)....might be a vacuum leak? any1 have a vac diagram? im lost..


----------



## taydog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vento86)*

Yo man, you definitely want to hook up the O2 sensor, also did your turbo have any shaft play before you installed it? If so, you may have bad oil seals inside, so it could need a rebuild, it is not really that hard to do yourself.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (taydog)*

the turbo is new so no shaft play... and im gonna cut the cat out and weld up the downpipe later this week


----------



## taydog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vento86)*

hmm well it could be the oil drain line not draining properly, or a plugged crankcase breather...


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (taydog)*

naa the turbo blew up!! cheap chinese crap... now im in the market for a real turbo


----------



## taydog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vento86)*

aw bummer dude, yeah you can't trust those ****ty things. If your budget is low, you might want to buy a used turbo and rebuild it, rebuild kits are pretty cheap and relatively easy to do, I bought a full rebuild kit for $75, and you can get used turbos for pretty cheap too...


----------



## bodybagged (Nov 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Lmao, at myself for thinking about getting a chinese turbo. I've read at least 4 recent threads on them blowing up on the first start.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bodybagged)*

Yeah I had the company send me a new one(after cussing at the *sshole) but I should be hopefully boosting next week


----------



## 2.slowslow (Apr 26, 2005)

very useful info...


----------



## vdubbinmk21980 (Oct 6, 2015)

*obd1`*

92 down


----------

